# Canon Rebel XTi - Which is the best package deal for me?



## psucelticXI (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm new to DSLRs, but I've always wanted to get more familliar with them. 

Which of the following packages would be the best deal for me? (I want to keep it under or as close to $650 shipped as possible) 

1) Buydig.com - $652.95, free shipping, ships in 1-2 business days. Includes: 
* Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi (Silver) with EF-S 18-55mm II Kit 
* Sakar 800mAh Replacement /Extra Battery for Canon NB-2LH 
* Dane 2GB Compact Flash Memory Card 
* Digital Concepts 58mm Multicoated UV Protective Filter--offers lens protection & clearer pictures 
* GGI Compact Flash USB 2.0 Hi-Speed Card Reader 
* DigPro Deluxe SLR Holster Case - DP4000 


2) B&H Photo - $664.85+12.25 shipping. ($677.25) 3-5 business days. Includes: 
*EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 Lens (with lens cap and dust cap) 
*Sandisk 4GB Extreme III CompactFlash Card 
*NB-2LH Battery Pack, Battery Charger, CR2016 Lithium Battery
*USB Interface Cable 
*Video Cable, Neck Strap 
*Viewfinder & Body Caps 
*EOS Digital Solutions v.13.0 CD-ROM (EOS Utility, ZoomBrowser EX, ImageBrowser, PhotoStitch, Digital Photo Professional), Instruction Manual CD-ROM (PDF versions of the instruction manuals) 
*User Guides 
*1-Year Canon U.S.A. Limited Warranty 
*GGI CompactFlash Memory Card Reader - USB 2.0 


3) SonicCameras.com - $559.00, free shipping, ships in 8-10 business days. Includes: 
* Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi (a.k.a. 400D) 10.1 Megapixel, SLR, Digital Camera Body (Black) With 1-Year USA Warranty 
* 28-200mm f/3.5-6.3 Auto Focus Lens 
* 1GB CompactFlash Card 
* CompactFlash Card Reader 
* Deluxe Digital Camera Carrying Case 
* Deluxe Lens Care & Maintenance Package 
* Full Size Tripod 
* Pack Of LCD Screen Protectors 
* CapKeeper 

4) Other (Post a link to a better deal)

I'm leaning towards the Buydig offer, but the other two are tempting also. I haven't heard much on the 28-200mm f/3.5-6.3 Auto Focus Lens. I've also heard the 18-55mm kit lens is sub-par. I'm thinking it should be fine for me as a beginner though. 

I'm not worried about the size of the CF card, I can always pick up a larger one later. B&H is offering the highest quality card, both in size and brand. B&H also seems to be the most reputable site, but I've heard they don't always have the best deals. The free 1-2 day shipping would be a big plus to me, I'd want the camera as soon as possible. 

Which do you think would be the best for me? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

The XSi is coming soon so prices may come down more - keep an eye on sites like dealnews.com or slickdeals and see if prices move.

CF cards are cheap - I got some nice fast 8gb cards at Frys a few months ago for $60 on sale.

Kit lenses are nice to start out. Mine came with the 18-55 and 70-200 and they are fine for now. As I improve I will probably want better, but coming from point+shoot they are more then adequate.

Dell has the camera with 18-55 lens for $589. The XTi is great on battery life so unless you are taking photos nonstop for hours on end you might not even need an extra battery. I took around 500 pictures on a trip last summer and didn't come close to draining the battery (I shoot only RAW).

A decent bag will cost you around $70 (one that will carry multiple lenses).

The XTi is a great camera, you will love it!


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

I would recomend B&H. They pack the items well and ship your choice most of the time (UPS, USPS, FedEx). I've returned a lens to them and had no questions asked. Great place to do business - my two cents.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'd go with B&H. I've dealt with them in the past. Great customer service and support. I plan to buy the XTi from B&H within the next couple of weeks. Debating either the basic kit lens setup, or go with the body only, and buy the EF 50mm f/1.8 II Autofocus. 

This will be my 1st DSLR. Not looking to break the bank right outta the gate. I'll pickup additional lens as time goes buy.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

LOL I will sell you my yet to be recieved unopened TXI for $625 shipped so I can blow another $2oo on the XSI


----------



## Giddeeup (Jul 3, 2007)

Wait for the XSI. There are a lot of new features that make it worth the extra money.

If you can't wait, I have purchased from BuyDig and BH and both are reputable - no hassles or upsells. Before you order online from any camera store you should google their name and make sure the reviews are good. There are a lot of bad online camera stores out there. I made that mistake once and it can get expensive.

Watch out for deal number three, that 28-200 doesn't sound like Canon glass. I would research that company before giving a credit card number.

My first DSLR was an XTI that came from my local Costco where I had 90 days to try it out no questions asked, then the full Canon warranty if you keep it. A great package deal that was not on Costco.com and instant gratification.:thumbup:


----------



## hoopics (Mar 3, 2008)

Any bundles beyond the OEM camera + lens kits are usually suspect IMHO. 

In the Buydig kit, in addition to the Canon OEM camera and lens, you are getting an aftermarket battery, fourth rate CF card, fifth rate UV filter, no-name card reader and no-name case for the camera.

In the B&H kit, most of the things broken out already come bundled in the OEM camera kit. All they add are the very good SanDisk card and the no-name card reader.

I've never heard of SonicCamera, and that deal seems suspect but not completely implausible IF they bundle it with lots of lowest quality Chinese stuff.

If you want the XTI -- which is a great camera -- I'd either buy one body-only or buy the OEM XTI + 18-55 kit. The former is $507 from buydig.com, which is legit as an etailer. The later is $573 from buydig.com. To stay within your budget (or at least close to it with better gear) I'd recommend buying the body only, and then buying separately a better introductory lens, like one of the better-rated Tamrons or the new Canon 18-55 Image Stablizied lens. You can then pick up a good quality CF card from Amazon. You don't need the reader, as you can pull the pics off the camera with the USB cable. Don't bother with a case for the camera; buy a small camera bag instead as you'll likely be adding lenses as time goes by.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

hoopics said:


> If you want the XTI -- which is a great camera -- I'd either buy one body-only or buy the OEM XTI + 18-55 kit. The former is $507 from buydig.com, which is legit as an etailer. The later is $573 from buydig.com. To stay within your budget (or at least close to it with better gear) I'd recommend buying the body only, and then buying separately a better introductory lens, like one of the better-rated Tamrons or the new Canon 18-55 Image Stablizied lens. You can then pick up a good quality CF card from Amazon. You don't need the reader, as you can pull the pics off the camera with the USB cable. Don't bother with a case for the camera; buy a small camera bag instead as you'll likely be adding lenses as time goes by.


+1. Solid advice, here.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> +1. Solid advice, here.


+2

I'd also consider www.onecall.com
xti + kit lens is $629.99
body only $539.99

Over the last few years I've purchased several $k from them and never had one issue with them.

As others have said, you will likely find the 18-55 kits lens quite limiting. I have one that rarely (if ever...) gets mated to the camera. We have the 17-85IS lens which is a great walk around lens. However, it's weakness is becoming more noticeable as I compare it's images to others taken with faster lenses.

Enjoy your hobby and welcome to the lens black hole. With lenses someone from this board gave me advice... "Cry once ($) then enjoy it for 20 or more years." My experience exactly mirrors this.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i'd go with XSi or XTi body only. the old kit lens is not worth getting. the new one is supposed to be pretty good and it comes with the XSi. 

right now i'm waiting for BHphoto to come out with their discount again so i can pickup the 24-70mm f/2.8 L.


----------



## psucelticXI (Nov 19, 2007)

Giddeeup said:


> Wait for the XSI. There are a lot of new features that make it worth the extra money.
> 
> If you can't wait, I have purchased from BuyDig and BH and both are reputable - no hassles or upsells. Before you order online from any camera store you should google their name and make sure the reviews are good. There are a lot of bad online camera stores out there. I made that mistake once and it can get expensive.
> 
> ...


What kind of new features specifically? I haven't read much about the XSI yet. Does it sound like it'll have a higher learning curve? I know it'll have a much higher price haha.. Maybe that will be my 2nd DSLR in a couple years. The reason I want it relatively soon is because I am planning on doing European Delivery in June, and I'd want to have it figured out before then. Maybe in 2 years when I go for ED #2 I can get the XSI.... 



hoopics said:


> Any bundles beyond the OEM camera + lens kits are usually suspect IMHO.
> 
> In the Buydig kit, in addition to the Canon OEM camera and lens, you are getting an aftermarket battery, fourth rate CF card, fifth rate UV filter, no-name card reader and no-name case for the camera.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is definitely an option too... Thanks for the quality advice, I appreciate it. Can you give me a specific example of a Tamron that I should look at getting? Also, being a DSLR newb, would the Image Stabilizing lens be better for me? I'm not too worried about the CF card, I can get those from a number of places. I'll have to look around and price out some different bodies/lenses/etc... Maybe I'll end up getting the body from buydig and a lens from B&H or something.. We'll see.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

XSI $799.00 w/o Lens $899 with 18-55mm lens release date 4/27/2008

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...f?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1205339061&sr=8-1

XTI $528 w/lens $589 w 18-55mm lens.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...f?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1205339149&sr=1-1


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ashe said:


> XSI $799.00 w/o Lens $899 with new 18-55mm IS lens release date 4/27/2008
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...f?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1205339061&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


minor correction


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

HW said:


> minor correction


:rofl::rofl:

For me now I will stick with the TXI and upgrade to an XSI later on when the price comes down a bit. $800 for a few new (yes I know they are good ) features now doesnt make much sense since I will have to get used to shooting with a DSLR first.

Also I would be able to get an extra lens now to use for the future  .

When the TXI first came out it was priced ~ $1,400.00 give or take depending on the retailer.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ashe said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> For me now I will stick with the *TXI *and upgrade to an XSI later on when the price comes down a bit. $800 for a few new (yes I know they are good ) features now doesnt make much sense since I will have to get used to shooting with a DSLR first.
> 
> Also I would be able to get an extra lens now to use for the future  .


yeah, keeping my XTi for now as well. will upgrade to a full frame sensor one later when the get cheaper. i figured a cropped frame and full frame body would make the best use out of a small set of lenses.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

HW said:


> yeah, keeping my XTi for now as well. will upgrade to a full frame sensor one later when the get cheaper. i figured a cropped frame and full frame body would make the best use out of a small set of lenses.


lol XTI!!!!


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

HW said:


> i'd go with XSi or XTi body only. the old kit lens is not worth getting. the new one is supposed to be pretty good and it comes with the XSi.
> 
> right now i'm waiting for BHphoto to come out with their discount again so i can pickup the 24-70mm f/2.8 L.


discounts from B&H? that sounds nice. will it apply to camera's too?


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

psucelticXI said:


> <snip>
> 
> Yeah, this is definitely an option too... Thanks for the quality advice, I appreciate it. Can you give me a specific example of a Tamron that I should look at getting? Also, being a DSLR newb, would the Image Stabilizing lens be better for me? I'm not too worried about the CF card, I can get those from a number of places. I'll have to look around and price out some different bodies/lenses/etc... Maybe I'll end up getting the body from buydig and a lens from B&H or something.. We'll see.


exactly, which Tamron lense as a good starter?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

javelina1 said:


> discounts from B&H? that sounds nice. will it apply to camera's too?


there were a bunch of discount codes that were floating around the internets.

 missed out

http://www.supercoupon.com/Coupons/Electronics/B&H_Coupon_for_Canon/


----------



## Giddeeup (Jul 3, 2007)

psucelticXI said:


> What kind of new features specifically? I haven't read much about the XSI yet. Does it sound like it'll have a higher learning curve? I know it'll have a much higher price haha.. Maybe that will be my 2nd DSLR in a couple years. The reason I want it relatively soon is because I am planning on doing European Delivery in June, and I'd want to have it figured out before then. Maybe in 2 years when I go for ED #2 I can get the XSI....


Doesn't sound any more difficult to learn than XTi, has a bigger 3" viewer and live view which is handy on the tripod. Digic III sensor and 12 Megapixel. Very close to the 40D for hundreds less. The only way to learn to use any DSLR is to take a bunch of pictures until you can set the camera manually and still get good pictures. Canon has some good online learning materials on their site or you can buy a DVD about your camera from a camera shop.


----------

